# insurance on an R32 GTS



## moondogr (Apr 3, 2003)

anyone got any ideas,
jap import 2.5 24v, I'm 20 with 3 years NCB living in outer london

Also, does anyone know how you find out the category of your postcode
cheers


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

That will be an R32 GTS25 then...  non turbo... same as my car... Aplan or keith michaels were my best quotes.... 26years old, 2years NCD, parked outside, very mellow postcode - £1100 ish


----------

